# Canadian government warns against travel in southern Philippines



## Tim_L (Jul 14, 2018)

The Canadian Government has urged against travel to parts of the southern Philippines due to a serious threat of terrorism and kidnapping.

Canadians have been urged to avoid all travel to Western and Central Mindanao and the southern Sulu Sea, including the waters south of Palawan. 
Be careful out there!!


The advice, issued today (Wednesday, May 8), says this is “due to the serious threat of terrorist attacks, kidnapping, high levels of criminality, and violent clashes between the military/police and terrorist or rebel groups”.

It also highlights the risk of piracy in the waters south of Palawan island.

The Canadian government issues “avoid all travel” advisories only when it determines that there is an, “extreme risk to your personal safety and security”. As a result, it says: “You should not travel to this country, territory or region. If you are already in the country, territory or region, you should consider leaving if it is safe to do so.”

The “avoid all travel” advisory covers the following provinces:

Basilan
Cotabato
Lanao del Norte
Lanao del Sur
Maguindanao
Misamis Occidental
North Cotabato
Sarangani
South Cotabato
Sultan Kudarat
Sulu
Tawi-Tawi
Zamboanga del Norte
Zamboanga del Sur
Zamboanga Sibugay

Furthermore, the government is advising that Canadians should avoid all “non-essential travel” to Eastern Mindanao, for the same reasons given above.

However, the advisory does note that conditions in Eastern Mindanao are more stable than in Western Mindanao. “Non essential travel” means that there, “are specific safety and security concerns that could put you at risk”. As a result, tourists should determine whether they need to be in the country. If not, they should consider leaving while it is still safe to do so.

The “avoid non-essential travel” advisory covers the following provinces: 

Agusan del Norte
Agusan del Sur
Bukidnon
Camiguin
Compostela Valley
Davao del Norte
Davao del Sur
Davao Occidental
Davao Oriental
Dinagat Islands
Misamis Oriental
Surigao del Norte
Surigao del Sur

https://philippineslifestyle.com/canadian-gernment-mindanao-travel/


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

I lived on Mindanao island just north of Davao city for a year. I never felt unsafe there. I used common sense and never wondered around at night. Even in day time I stayed with crowds of people. Never went down back streets by myself. I never did this even in my own city in the USA. Common sense goes along ways.

art


----------



## Tim_L (Jul 14, 2018)

I agree Art, common sense goes a very long way.


----------



## Rwestgate (Jan 29, 2019)

I feel safer in Zamboanga Del Norte than I do in major US cities


----------



## Tim_L (Jul 14, 2018)

Rwestgate said:


> I feel safer in Zamboanga Del Norte than I do in major US cities


Really? I’ve never been there as that has been on the US warning list for a couple of years now.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey Tim L

it depends on where in Zamboanga Del Norte you are at. Dipolog is the capital of Zamboanga. That area is not bad. the main thing is be far away from Marawi city as possible in Del Norte. Just don't flash wealth, don't go out at night, stay with groups of people in day time and etc. Just like my other post. Use common sense. 

Also the government is going to issue warnings for the whole region for their liability stand point.

art


----------



## Tim_L (Jul 14, 2018)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hey Tim L
> 
> it depends on where in Zamboanga Del Norte you are at. Dipolog is the capital of Zamboanga. That area is not bad. the main thing is be far away from Marawi city as possible in Del Norte. Just don't flash wealth, don't go out at night, stay with groups of people in day time and etc. Just like my other post. Use common sense.
> 
> ...


Hey Art,
Thank you for that. I think that I’ll stick to Cebu and points north. No sense tempting fate. Hahaha


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Tim_L said:


> The Canadian Government has urged against travel to parts of the southern Philippines due to a serious threat of terrorism and kidnapping.
> 
> Canadians have been urged to avoid all travel to Western and Central Mindanao and the southern Sulu Sea, including the waters south of Palawan.
> Be careful out there!!
> ...


I lived in agusan del norte and del sur,scarey to see this


----------



## Rwestgate (Jan 29, 2019)

lefties43332 said:


> I lived in agusan del norte and del sur,scarey to see this


I was in Sindangan (80km) south of Dipolog throughout April, saw a few soldiers, a couple more manned checkpoints etc ... still felt safer than Detroit, Chicago, or New York , as others have said, common sense is key


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Rwestgate said:


> I was in Sindangan (80km) south of Dipolog throughout April, saw a few soldiers, a couple more manned checkpoints etc ... still felt safer than Detroit, Chicago, or New York , as others have said, common sense is key


all think that until they disappear. I know many many pilipinos who are from Mindanao who say don't go there. I loved living there but again,maybe I was lucky.


----------



## Balikbayan (Apr 23, 2019)

The Canadian Government has had this warning up for years now. My wife's brothers live in Zambonga and tell me I shouldn't vist there.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

I lived in tagum city just north of Davao city. Very nice place. they even had an expat meeting there once a month. People knew about it. I felt very safe there. Very modern city on the main highway. I never saw anything out of the ordinary. No suspicious people either.

art


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

Balikbayan said:


> The Canadian Government has had this warning up for years now. My wife's brothers live in Zambonga and tell me I shouldn't vist there.


That is excellent advice. I used to have to go to Zamboanga City for work a few years ago and my employer wouldnt let us go without armed security. Kidnapping for ransom happens way too much there.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

HondaGuy said:


> That is excellent advice. I used to have to go to Zamboanga City for work a few years ago and my employer wouldnt let us go without armed security. Kidnapping for ransom happens way too much there.


Exactly. You know when people from Mindanao tell a white not to go there they know the attitude. Don't tempt fate,thats just stupid.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey guys. Lets look at the law of averages on kidnappings on Mindanao Island. Do you realize how many expats live there? Now put this in perspective to how many kidnappings that take place there. Not very often do you hear of a kidnapping of foreign expats. You would really have to flash around a lot of wealth for that to happen most of the time. I wouldn't move right into a battlefield like Marawi city. Use a little common sense. Mindanao Island is getting a bad rap. Most of the Island is safe. Just stay away from the southern most tip. Like I said don't move into the 'middle of the battlefield.

art


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Most governments have similar advisories, Pay attention to them but also take them with a grain of salt as the CYA tendency is strong in the consular service. 

Pay attention to local conditions, talk to locals about the real dangers and just use some common sense about personal safety and you will do OK.

That said, since i have no particular need to go to Mindanao, I will pass on going there. If I had a reason to go then I would consider it and take appropriate precautions.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

The problem with talking with locals is that they have a totally different threat level to a foreigner and just because they feel safe that doesn't make it safe for a foreigner.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I have found that locals feel that the familiar is safer and the next barangay is dangerous. Take that into account when talking to them, better to talk to someone with some worldly experience rather tha a local to whom a trip 30 kms to the next city is a major journey.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

Gary D said:


> The problem with talking with locals is that they have a totally different threat level to a foreigner and just because they feel safe that doesn't make it safe for a foreigner.


Absolutely agree. 

We are targets for many different groups and individuals. No way am I going somewhere that my government basically says don't go, and if you do, and get into trouble, we probably aren't going to be able to do anything about it.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

JRB__NW said:


> .... No way am I going somewhere that my government basically says don't go, .....


The UK government once advised against going to Edmonton Canada due to the threat of polar bears. All bears will avoid major metropolitan areas and Edmonton is more than a thousand kms from any normal polar bear range.

You would not have been in any danger form polar bears there, if I remember correctly, even the Edmonton Zoo did not have any polar bears at the time.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Manitoba said:


> The UK government once advised against going to Edmonton Canada due to the threat of polar bears. All bears will avoid major metropolitan areas and Edmonton is more than a thousand kms from any normal polar bear range.
> 
> You would not have been in any danger form polar bears there, if I remember correctly, even the Edmonton Zoo did not have any polar bears at the time.


Sounds like government doing what governments do - trying to ensure that the public are made aware of just how necessary it is that we be governed. LOL.

Fred


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

fmartin_gila said:


> Sounds like government doing what governments do - trying to ensure that the public are made aware of just how necessary it is that we be governed. LOL.
> 
> Fred


My guess on the polar bear warning was that it was a little hazing of the new guy who posted it. I cannot find a reference to it but do recall hearing about it from a few sources, could be a myth for all I know.


----------

